# PLQ Eligibility Requirements



## EOTECH (16 Aug 2010)

I was told today, that only A/L MCpl's and Soon to be MCpl's are now only being loaded on to PLQ-Land.
I find this strange,  as a little over a year ago, I've seen Cpl's and Privates loaded on them.
ALSO, who loads people on mods 1-5? Career Mangler or CO? I am pretty sure CM does mod 6.


I have been a high ready for the last 3 pers, have taken some OPME's and have 3OSQ's in addition to being 5 years in Cpl Rank.
I volunteer, and I am always helping other sections out, work hard etc. 

My peers who have done less and seemed to be plq loaded and or promoted A/L before I am even being considered… What am I doing wrong short of getting my knees dirty and my nose brown? I am tired of getting things done, and my superiors get all the glory….argh

Anyone have anything to enlighten me with my situation?


----------



## MikeL (16 Aug 2010)

AFAIK as I know, the Career Manager handles when you will be loaded on PLQ, and all other career courses and not your unit.  I believe your CoC will say if they feel you are ready or not for X course.

Atleast this is my understanding for my trade.

Some exceptions can happen for PLQ mods,  the PSP on base were running a PLQ Mod 1 course for my Battalion and my CSM pushed to get me course loaded on it and it happened.


----------



## EOTECH (16 Aug 2010)

thanks for the reply.

Does anyone know if Cpl's are being loaded recently? Specifically EME trades.


----------



## MikeL (16 Aug 2010)

When you had your last interview with the Career Manager did he mention anything about promotion/PLQ for you? If not did you ask him/her ?


----------



## EOTECH (16 Aug 2010)

Yeah, he wouldn't answer me straight, and said "It's a numbers game" I knew something was up, he had too straight of a face and he kept trying to change the subject. I've jumped through more than enough hoops compared to others.  According to him, I didn't rank on the merit board, although I ranked pretty good the year before.  I also know that my last per was handed in late, could that have anything to do with it? My performance didn't drop from the year before, I haven't screwed up in the slightest for discipline … I just don't know if they are messing around and pushing for their fav brown nosers… I must stop venting… lol


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Aug 2010)

Your score may not have dropped, but the people behind you could have improved as well. So you can't base last years merit listing position on who gets what. The priority right now is getting A/L MCpls fully qualified. Mods 1-5 are done by Unit for nominations, Mod 6 Pt1&2 is by CM. Just look for more opertunities to perform at work and it should work out. If you get a chip on your shoulder about it, it won't work out at all. Just bide your time. How many EO Cpls are there at your unit?


----------



## aesop081 (16 Aug 2010)

EOTECH said:
			
		

> I just don't know if they are messing around and pushing for their fav brown nosers…



Its the only possible explanation right ?

 :


----------



## dapaterson (16 Aug 2010)

Policy is that someone A/L is a priority over someone who needs the course for career progression.  As well, there are limits to the spots allocated to each Career Manager; smaller trades get proportionately fewer spots.  EO Tech, as I recall, has a pretty small PML, so there likley are not many slots allocated to the trade.


----------



## EOTECH (16 Aug 2010)

Tango18A: One -me, does that make me top Corporal or Bottom LOL!!!!!
CDN Aviator: It almost seems that way, but I'm sure you've seen this scenario before?!


----------



## EOTECH (16 Aug 2010)

dapaterson: I suppose so...


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Aug 2010)

Being one of one does have some very good benefits when it comes down to planning activities that can only be performed by your trade. Look at inspecting some of your units equipment or create a wiring project for field lighting and camp power distribution.


----------



## EOTECH (16 Aug 2010)

Ah but I need to mention that there are 3 MCpl's. I'm the only Corporal…
We already have our field wiring planned...

I know I'm doing everything right

OPME's
OSQ's
Volunteering
Secondary Duties
Worked at Base Maint
Working for Field Unit

I only need to apply for second language training.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Aug 2010)

EOTECH said:
			
		

> Ah but I need to mention that there are 3 MCpl's. I'm the only Corporal…



Ah!  There is your problem.  Either you get posted out, or three MCpls get posted out.  You already have too many "Chiefs" and not enough "Indians".


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Aug 2010)

Or you can step up and take over the duties of one. He might like the fact that he doesn't have to do much with you around.


----------



## EOTECH (16 Aug 2010)

I was posted into a MCpl's position. I had hoped that they would eventually promote me into it as well.
The other thing that sucks the big one, is that they just posted in a 3rd MCpl, who isn't qualified on our equipment yet (with the right OSQ).

It would have been nice to already have someone who's been in the position like me and been qualified for it for the last 2 years.

I don't understand what deal making happens to get people around all the hoops, yet I seem to be the one that has to keep trying to no avail. 

I am really discouraged by the fact I don't get recognition for all the things I'm doing that I'm told should help…

As far as I'm concerned, I do the same work as they do, except for the senior most MCpl.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Aug 2010)

EOTECH said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator: It almost seems that way, but I'm sure you've seen this scenario before?!



In some instances i have , yes. That being said, the overwhelming majority of the times, people who got ahead, had clearly out-performed their peers based on their own merit, not brownosing. Over the years, i have found that a majority of people who say " i have done more that the other guy" realy dont know what the other guy has done.

Furthermore, it has been my experience with merit boards and rankings that, more often than not, scores at the top are close and that seemingly minor things put people ahead. For example, the year i was first promoted to MCpl ( previous trade) i was 54th on the list. If i had had a valid language profile, it would have bumped me up to the top 15. Thats quite a difference isnt it ?

My second stint as a MCpl, i was ranked #2 for promotion to Sgt. I had my language profile, i completed all the OPMEs, got lots of various courses and was the only MCpl Lead to be found in my fleet. I worked my ass off and got promoted ahead of people that had been in the trade longer than me. 

You may have been ranked high in the previous year, but those who came after you are also stepping up their game towards promotion and the notion that some may have out-performed you is not unreasonable. It takes more than the things you have described to be the top guy and stay there.



			
				EOTECH said:
			
		

> The other thing that sucks the big one, is that the just posted in the 3rd one, who isn't qualified on our equipment yet (with the right OSQ).



That is completely irrelevant. This is something that routinely occurs in the AF.



> It would have been nice to already have someone who's been in the position like me and been qualified for it for the last 2 years.



That person was likely employed somewhere else and was promoted, then posted to get experience in another field as part of their development.



> I don't understand what deal making happens to get people around all the hoops, yet I seem to be the one that has to keep trying to no avail.



Stop playing victim. Stop blaming it on some dark room conspiracy.



> I am really discouraged by the fact I don't get recognition for all the things I'm doing that I'm told should help…



They help  but are not everything........



> As far as I'm concerned, I do the same work as they do, except for the senior most MCpl.



Thats your point of view but it does not necessarily make it so.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Aug 2010)

You do realize that no one here on an internet site can actually tell you that you should be on a PLQ.  We don't have any idea of how much TI and experience you have, nor that of the other people in your Section.  Much of what you have already posted is stuff that one would be expected to do in their day to day duties.  No one here, unless someone from your Section is a member of this site, can really form an accurate picture of what your situation really is.


----------



## combatbuddha (17 Aug 2010)

PM Me. I'd like to know more..


----------



## REDinstaller (17 Aug 2010)

Then on your brag sheet make sure that you write a narrative that properly reflects what you do. Putting down the fact that you were in the duty centre isn't much of an accomplishment. Use the word picture book when doing an assessment on yourself. It gives them more meat to use on your PER.


----------



## EOTECH (17 Aug 2010)

CDN Aviator, yes you have good rebuttals to all my points. I see this thread is dragging on, and I seem to be venting to the choir no doubt.  I do see some valid reasons as to why and how come, but there is more to it than I can say here.  Sometimes people just need to hear things from a different perspective, which helps by the way -Thank you.

So unless there are any more points anyone can add, I must just "wait my turn, when it comes…"


----------



## aesop081 (17 Aug 2010)

EOTECH said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator, yes you have good rebuttals to all my points.



It is not a question of rebutting your points. I just hope that you can look at the broader issues. I am only trying to help, not shit all over you. I have been where you are.




> , but there is more to it than I can say here.



There usualy is, when we only get one side of the issue.






> I must just "wait my turn, when it comes…"



Not only wait but "agressively wait". If you are indeed doing everything right, you must continue and then some....


----------

